# Don't like the taste of fish?



## CWS4322 (Feb 24, 2013)

I like most firm fish, but don't like "oily" or fishy-tasting fish (smoked eel, mackerel come to mind). I caught a cooking segment on TV where the chef recommended poaching the fish in chicken stock to which one adds ginger (sliced), lemon grass (lemon slices could be used), chopped hot pepper (red) and then reduce the stock (after you remove the large pieces of ginger and lemon grass). I tried to find the various threads where people have posted that SO/DH/kids don't like the taste of fish. The chef recommended using a firm fish such as cod and to introduce non-fish likers to fish by "disguising it" by poaching in the chicken broth.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 2, 2013)

I love fish (but hate the bones). There are so many ways to prepare fish, grilled, baked, poached, in paella, cioppino etc. Oscar night I had Veracruz-style red snapper (w/ raisins). Very tasty.

Veracruz-Style Red Snapper Recipe - Easy Baked Fish Veracruz - YouTube


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 2, 2013)

I like all sea or ocean fish, but do not like nor do I eat river or lake fish. Brrr, yuk. Don't ask me why I have no idea, but to me they are so different.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 3, 2013)

The best smoked Eel I've ever tasted was from the Lake of Constance.
Lake Superior Whitefish and Sturgeon can be quite tasty.
To my taste, Tautog is rightly referred to as the poor man's lobster.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 3, 2013)

Cerise said:


> I love fish (but hate the bones). There are so many ways to prepare fish, grilled, baked, poached, in paella, cioppino etc. Oscar night I had Veracruz-style red snapper (w/ raisins). Very tasty.
> 
> Veracruz-Style Red Snapper Recipe - Easy Baked Fish Veracruz - YouTube



Thanks for this, Cerise.....I'll be making it soon. As a matter of fact, I think his video's are fantastic. He taught me to make the best never fail Prime Rib ever... He's a real super star in my book.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> The best smoked Eel I've ever tasted was from the Lake of Constance.
> Lake Superior Whitefish and Sturgeon can be quite tasty.
> To my taste, Tautog is rightly referred to as the poor man's lobster.



i'm not sure about "rightly".  lobster is so plentiful after it's recovery that even poor people can afford it. $5 to $6 a pound is often cheaper than other fish, and just slightly more than beef.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 4, 2013)

buckytom said:


> i'm not sure about "rightly".  lobster is so plentiful after it's recovery that even poor people can afford it. $5 to $6 a pound is often cheaper than other fish, and just slightly more than beef.


I have a better chance of catching blackfish than lobster and am surprised that  the 3 to 4 pound lobsters that I like are available for $5 to $6 per pound.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 4, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks for this, Cerise.....I'll be making it soon. As a matter of fact, I think his video's are fantastic. He taught me to make the best never fail Prime Rib ever... He's a real super star in my book.


 
You're welcome, KL.  I like his videos, as well.  Serve it with cilantro lime rice (recipe at epicurious, as I recall), and warm flour tortillas (fish tacos is another idea), or the blue corn chips for dipping.  Enjoy.


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> I have a better chance of catching blackfish than lobster and am surprised that the 3 to 4 pound lobsters that I like are available for $5 to $6 per pound.


 
Yesterday I bought one large fresh filet of Haddock at the cost of $7.99 per pound. Lobsters were $3.99 per pound for three pound chickens. (female lobsters)  

Want to catch a lobsters on your own? Go to the seashore after a Nor'easter. Sometimes they get washed up on shore.


----------



## menumaker (Mar 5, 2013)

Lead me home to these cheap lobsters !!!!!1 oh you are all such a tease. I would have to add a trans-Atlantic air-fare to that. 
However, we do have  other good things over here............Fine wines Cheeses, Duck..., Oh, but I do adore Lobster


----------



## Addie (Mar 5, 2013)

menumaker said:


> Lead me home to these cheap lobsters !!!!!1 oh you are all such a tease. I would have to add a trans-Atlantic air-fare to that.
> However, we do have other good things over here............Fine wines Cheeses, Duck..., Oh, but I do adore Lobster


 
I know you are going to hate me, but I grew up eating lobsters all the time. I am sick of them. I now find their meat too sweet for my taste buds. I would rather have lump crab meat. A nice crab meat salad sandwich right now would suit me just fine. The wines, you can keep. I don't drink alcoholic beverages. I don't even allow them in my home. In fact I have never even had a drink in my life. And no desire to. Now cheeses! I love a good hearty cheese. But cheese dosn't love me back. I can only eat them in very small amounts. You can have my lobster the next time someone in the family is having them for supper. 

When I go to my daughter's house for a meal and she is having lobster, she makes me hot dogs.


----------



## menumaker (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Addie,
That's really kind. You can send it over the waves of friendship to me. I'll get it. I agree about the crab salad sandwiches. Quite delicious. We had a platter of 'fruits de mer' for our Christmas dinner this year as it was only my husband and me with wonderful crab etc. We do live in a beautiful world with something for everyone don't we ?


----------

